# The Five Stages of Jim Dox



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 19, 2018)

Post five stages of Jim dox

Stage 1: Denial


KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> My money is on fake dox. Anyone who was involved in any "troll crew" back in the day knew to have a couple of fake aliases on hand and to leave a few laying around here and there to throw people off your track.





Demitri m0bius Strelnikov said:


> I doubt it's Jims dox


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 19, 2018)

_"Doxing is okay as long as it's not happening to Jim"_


----------



## UY 690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh? I believe Jim is going to become more famous than ever.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 19, 2018)

Stage 2:


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 19, 2018)

Where are the other four?


----------



## Anonymousshitposter09 (Oct 19, 2018)

There's no other 4, unless you improve your delivery, the court of public opinion will think this is another fake dox even tho it isn't.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Where are the other four?


One of them involves giving your money to an alcoholic and bragging about it.


----------



## eldri (Oct 19, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> One of them involves giving your money to an alcoholic and bragging about it.


Kiwis do that but with a pedophile


I kid. I kid.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 19, 2018)

TrumpTookMyLunch$ said:


> So just to clarify, you've badically back tracked on this on the killstream.




Huh, a stage 3:


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 19, 2018)

Imagine having your personal ego tied up in whether or not your favorite internet streamer man has been doxed or not.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 19, 2018)

Stage 1.


MrNDP said:


> I'm not completely sure he is fully doxxed yet. Could just be another fake one or one that is planned by Jim as some rouse of some sort.  But even if it is actually true does it really change anything?  Jim's always gone by Jim since at least 2010 when I started following him. So this won't really change anything anyway. This name was out there about 5 years ago so I'm leaning towards no.





MrNDP said:


> Read it and still not 100% convinced.  There's also information out on Jem Lee being a male and/or white. I'm not going to say conclusively it's false either.  I'm mostly saying it doesn't really matter.  I do agree he's handled this correctly either way.





MrNDP said:


> It was on the Killstream last night. I thought I saw it earlier in this thread too but I guess it's not there anymore.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm a Jim fan myself, but Jesus, seeing all of these people fucking flipping their shit and doing some serious tin foil hat conspiracy nonsense just to prove that their internet funny man didn't get doxxed makes me hate his fans. 

Funny thing is, this is the only cow that I know of that kept his cool after the doxx, while his fanbase does all the sperging for him.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 19, 2018)

Jim's a weird one, he's a dramacow, but he himself isnt usually drama, its everyone else around him, from his 'enemies', the people he covers, to his very own fanbase


----------



## OB 946 (Oct 19, 2018)

Applejack said:


> I'm a Jim fan myself, but Jesus, seeing all of these people fucking flipping their shit and doing some serious tin foil hat conspiracy nonsense just to prove that their internet funny man didn't get doxxed makes me hate his fans.
> 
> Funny thing is, this is the only cow that I know of that kept his cool after the doxx, while his fanbase does all the sperging for him.


Again his response along with the lack of any substantive cow like info in his dox (outside of being a weeb) really makes me not consider him a real cow. He's an autism magnet for sure, but I can't recall him doing anything that really makes me consider him on the same level as 95% of the people we have threads on.


----------



## Done (Oct 19, 2018)

Crippled Eagle said:


> Again his response along with the lack of any substantive cow like info in his dox (outside of being a weeb) really makes me not consider him a real cow. He's an autism magnet for sure, but I can't recall him doing anything that really makes me consider him on the same level as 95% of the people we have threads on.


You need to consider the fact that he has completely scrubbed his footprint, and knows not to give up more of it. So what we're seeing here is the tip of the iceberg really, it's the stuff he couldn't scrub or rationalize away as being fake info.

The only way you would get any more information is by hiring a private detective or some shit, but even then, you're spending actual money for internet dumbassery, which in itself can he a deterrent for most people out there.

IMO, the real fun will come from how his enemies and wannabe allies change their behaviors in response to this info, because what happened is that we dropped a piece of chum into a autistic shark tank, and we're essentially waiting to see how they will manage to bite their own tails off.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Oct 19, 2018)

If it helps I wasn't aware of the "Jem Lee" shit, since nobody could post pictures and the O'Shanaussey name brought up some 69 year old man, leading me to assume he just dropped a fake name that all of his "enemies" would believe due to them historically being fucking retarded.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 19, 2018)

neural said:


> The only way you would get any more information is by hiring a private detective or some shit, but even then, you're spending actual money for internet dumbassery, which in itself can he a deterrent for most people out there.





> _deterrent_



 Not to mention, that'd be ridiculously autistic and make whoever did that a bigger "cow" than Jim ever could be. 
But, when has that ever stopped anyone before?

God this is a beautiful event. Seeing Jim's fans sperg out because their Irish God is a human bean after all and seeing Anti-Jim's act like a cross between Dstecks and that guy who got Chris's school shit out of the trash. All while Jim just had a sarcasm stream. 

It's making everyone act like what they supposedly are amused by.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 19, 2018)

The only thing Sargon was half-right about Jim is his fans being 13 year olds. Maybe not in body but definitely in mind.


----------



## Done (Oct 19, 2018)

heathercho said:


> Not to mention, that'd be ridiculously autistic and make whoever did that a bigger "cow" than Jim ever could be.
> But, when has that ever stopped anyone before?
> 
> God this is a beautiful event. Seeing Jim's fans sperg out because their Irish God is a human bean after all and seeing Anti-Jim's act like a cross between Dstecks and that guy who got Chris's school shit out of the trash. All while Jim just had a sarcasm stream.
> ...


I guarantee you that someone in that IBS/Skeptics sphere will either spend their tugboat on a private detective, or spend their vidya time calling up every school in the tri-state area because Jim mentioned something about teachers or teaching before.

All those people have no relation to the concept of what actual humans are really like. They're just.. cows. That's really the only succinct way I can put it.



Fougaro said:


> The only thing Sargon was half-right about Jim is his fans being 13 year olds. Maybe not in body but definitely in mind.


I think we can give him this one, even lolcows can be right every blue moon or 20.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Oct 19, 2018)

heathercho said:


> Not to mention, that'd be ridiculously autistic and make whoever did that a bigger "cow" than Jim ever could be.
> But, when has that ever stopped anyone before?



Sargon will almost definitely spend money trying to learn more about Jim. I'm positive he blames his career in the world of political influencing being killed before it started on him.  He'll do the same thing he did when Rogan made fun of him for 30 Anita videos, "Well I didn't spend _that_ much money! If you compare it to all the money I have I _didn't_ spend on Jim it looks like nothing at all!".

Chucklefuck will almost certainly try to get more out of this. This embarrassing reveal about "grooming kids" in Metokur proved to me that the desire to do so is real.


----------



## TheColombian (Oct 19, 2018)

So Metokur can't even pronounce his own last name?


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 19, 2018)

Personally don't care he got doxxed, especially when he just laughed it off when it's been out there for years. He and I are also both Irish alcoholics, so there's a bit of kinship in knowing who he actually is now.

T. A Jimothy fanboy.


----------



## Gandalf the Swole (Oct 19, 2018)

I like Jim's videos, but can someone explain to me why anyone cares if he gets doxxed? 

I see so many buttmad posts saying FAKE DOX NOT REAL =[ why does it matter? Please help me see the light.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 19, 2018)

Drunk driving is a chad move. People seem to have it in their heads that being doxxed is synonymous with fapping to child furry porn. 

Who cares, doxxing is a “social check”, it’s better to know your replacement father isn’t a total degenerate than not have his address out there.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 19, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Stage 2:
> View attachment 570796
> 
> View attachment 570798


why is jim and his fanbase so obsessed with trains?
i get its an autism joke but its so specific


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 19, 2018)

Gandalf the Swole said:


> I like Jim's videos, but can someone explain to me why anyone cares if he gets doxxed?
> 
> I see so many buttmad posts saying FAKE DOX NOT REAL =[ why does it matter? Please help me see the light.


Some kind of hero worship i guess? I think a lot of these people have this idea of Jim in their heads that they have built up over years. Raising him to near mythical status. Then come to find out Jim is just an average guy, just some potato nigger from up north. It really fucks with their head cannon of Jim and makes them instinctively go on the defensive.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Oct 19, 2018)

The Jim fans sperging treat Jim like he was the Phantom Theives from Persona 5 with how they’re like, “YOU GUIZ DOX THE EVIL PEOPLE, NOT MUH HERO!”


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Oct 19, 2018)

So say a lolcow wanted to sue Jim for harassment/slander, keep in mind I’m not saying they should (Hello Maddox!) but in America you can sue over anything.

Well anyway couldn’t said lolcow just request Jim’s info from Patreon/YouTube/PayPal? He has to have his info on there as he makes money off those systems.

What I’m trying to say here is I don’t think doxxing Jim should even be remotely tough, he’s pseudo anonymous.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 19, 2018)

I mean, does it matter? Not even /cow/ gives a shit.


----------



## Übertroon (Oct 19, 2018)

Gandalf the Swole said:


> I like Jim's videos, but can someone explain to me why anyone cares if he gets doxxed?
> 
> I see so many buttmad posts saying FAKE DOX NOT REAL =[ why does it matter? Please help me see the light.


I think some people are worried he'll go underground if he gets doxxed


----------



## RedPrince358 (Oct 19, 2018)

Übertroon said:


> I think some people are worried he'll go underground if he gets doxxed


And lose out on all the money, fame, and mockery?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 19, 2018)

@Null made the most sense on the killstream last night and no one really had a convincing argument as to why the dox were fake.  I'm curious to see if some super sped fan of Jim's will do something retarded over this and if so, will Jim laugh at them.  That's about it though, maybe some new lolcows will pop up making gotcha goes?

Shit won't be funny unless people find out Jim's a secret self hating diaper fur that faked cancer aids to get free diapers.  If that's the case I'll be happy to point and laugh at him.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Oct 19, 2018)

Cardenio said:


> So say a lolcow wanted to sue Jim for harassment/slander, keep in mind I’m not saying they should (Hello Maddox!) but in America you can sue over anything.
> 
> Well anyway couldn’t said lolcow just request Jim’s info from Patreon/YouTube/PayPal? He has to have his info on there as he makes money off those systems.
> 
> What I’m trying to say here is I don’t think doxxing Jim should even be remotely tough, he’s pseudo anonymous.



Jim has made it clear he’ll live stream the whole thing while wearing the robot Nintendo labo outfit and for that he auto wins any lol suits.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 19, 2018)

Okay but will Jim visit the Jim farms (formally known as monkey farms) I donated metokur hats too. That's the real question


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 19, 2018)

I've thought he'd been doxed for years. And damn he's 37?  I thought he was a lot younger.


----------



## AP 297 (Oct 19, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Jim's a weird one, he's a dramacow, but he himself isnt usually drama, its everyone else around him, from his 'enemies', the people he covers, to his very own fanbase



That is exactly what reminds me of Mr. Enter. We had a subforum on him ages ago that went horrifically wrong. Mr. Enter was really not that interesting, but his fans were crazed children and some of his haters were really batshit manchildren. 

Personally, I find nothing really interesting about Metokur. As far as I know of, he hasn't said anything about chemicals in the water to turn people gay, 911 was an inside job, that Obama was trying to turn us all into tranny cyborgs or any of that crazy stuff. The guy is just a right winger making fun of exceptional idiots on the internet. 

He played off being doxed quite well in his stream yesterday. I guess he accepted that if you are caught up in drama and try to be anon on the internet; you will eventually get doxed. It is only a matter of time. A rather mature point of view in my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 19, 2018)

How badly must it chap  the skeptics TM asses to have been out smarted by a crack head in getting Jim’s dox. You know they were running actual 24 hour ops to get it and couldn’t.


----------



## vhstape (Oct 19, 2018)

Lot of people wanted Jim to turn out to be someone powerful or a big fuck up, turns out he is just a normal dude and their brains can't deal with that.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 19, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I've thought he'd been doxed for years. And damn he's 37?  I thought he was a lot younger.


He's been doing YouTube for 10 years now, it's not too shocking.


----------



## Shokaract (Oct 19, 2018)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> How badly must it chap  the skeptics TM asses to have been out smarted by a crack head in getting Jim’s dox. You know they were running actual 24 hour ops to get it and couldn’t.


Was it really the crack head though, I thought the dox had been up on ED for like 4 years from what I've been reading. So it isn't even new knews.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Oct 19, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> He's been doing YouTube for 10 years now, it's not too shocking.


Plus people who had known Jim in the past confirmed that yes, he is a IRL oldfag.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 19, 2018)

Shokaract said:


> Was it really the crack head though, I thought the dox had been up on ED for like 4 years from what I've been reading. So it isn't even new knews.


As I understand it the crack head found the connection that proved the dox real. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## admiral (Oct 19, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Jim's a weird one, he's a dramacow, but he himself isnt usually drama, its everyone else around him, from his 'enemies', the people he covers, to his very own fanbase


I agree completely. I've always been hesitant to call Jim a lol/dramacow, but he just attracts autism like crazy. Without idiots round him freaking out he wouldn't be as entertaining, and without him the speds wouldn't congregate like they do around his videos. It's a perfect symbiosis.
 Tbh the dox are weak sauce. Didn't even get a face picture or a dick pic .


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Oct 19, 2018)

something tells me jim is laughing now at his own fans. it's puzzling how people can get so easily worked up over internet shit, you sit back and enjoy all the shit that is flung around.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> something tells me jim is laughing now at his own fans. it's puzzling how people can get so easily worked up over internet shit, you sit back and enjoy all the shit that is flung around.


 Killstream's fanbase is flipping their shit atm


Spoiler


----------



## Konover (Oct 19, 2018)

I hope Jim makes fun of his own fans for this


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

They realize that it was them matching Jem's info that verified it, not the old ass ED info itself, right?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 19, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Killstream's fanbase is flipping their shit atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The funniest thing is that null and jim seem pretty cool with each other. Null doesn't take shit down from the site, Jim doesn't give a fuck.  All of the dumb unecssary drama is a sign of good things to come though.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, Jim's stated in the past that some of his fans can flip their shit over nothing or ruin jokes. Meanwhile, Jim and Null casually discussed talking about zoophiles on Sunday


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those killstream youtube comments sure are funny


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 19, 2018)

The 5 stages, denial, anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance are a part of the framework that makes up learning to live with the fallout of a dox. They are tools to help us frame and identify our feels. But they are not stops on some linear timeline in autism.

DENIAL:


Fritzocrat said:


> Seems kinda silly to lose your shit over info that's been on ED for 4 years.
> Im betting its a ruse.





purpleboy said:


> Jim has the sweetiesquad protecting him




ANGER:


Null said:


> There are no sacred cows. Kill yourself.



BARGAINING:


Diabeetus said:


> I hope it's a joke stream. I will have some sort of understanding, but I'll still be disappointed.




DEPRESSION:


PREACHERGOKU said:


> It's sad that there's more sperging on here than by the guy who got doxed.




ACCEPTANCE:


Sheryl Nome said:


> I'm ok with it





Null said:


> because it's having fun on the internet


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 19, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Killstream's fanbase is flipping their shit atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sweetie Squad community watch fucking when


----------



## Null (Oct 19, 2018)

Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


----------



## AcceptedLetters (Oct 19, 2018)

Imagine how loq iq you must be to think this dox is real


(Mod Edit)
Member Since: Today


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 19, 2018)

At least now kiwifarms has millions of dollars from all the dox that have been collected.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571032
> 
> Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


Between being groomed into a super bully in Jims army and letting Null cash in my fox I've become quite the asset!

#FeelingBlessed


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 19, 2018)

I can't really imagine a dude like Metokur giving a shit if you know his real name while you're screaming insults at him fromt he inside of your fluid stained fur suit.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Oct 19, 2018)

I understand demographics are shifting but the end of this really struck me as kind of funny. "All you discovered is that a white guy in his thirties (confirmed by Jim numerous times) is living with a *young Asian woman* (confirmed numerous times) in *rural Minnesota*. It's flimsy!"

Jesus, I like Jim too but did ya'll not think there'd be SOME sort of karmic reckoning for a guy who glossed himself the" last cool kid on the internet?"


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571032
> 
> Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


Agent Nully Banks.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571032
> 
> Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


Kiwi Farms Ultimate Money Making Scheme:
Step 1: doxx Jim
Step 2: ????
Step 3: Profit


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 19, 2018)

I think like 95% of this site are pretty pro-Jim, so the idea of @Null going out trying to wreck his shit seems way out there to me


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 19, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> At least now kiwifarms has millions of dollars from all the dox that have been collected.


Now Null can invent Sonichu Coin


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571032
> 
> Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


I hear Null was the one who hacked the election  and won it for trump. That's why he moved.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 19, 2018)

We have discovered another rich well of butthurt and autism. 

Best timeline confirmed.


----------



## trashbat (Oct 19, 2018)

Gandalf the Swole said:


> I like Jim's videos, but can someone explain to me why anyone cares if he gets doxxed?
> 
> I see so many buttmad posts saying FAKE DOX NOT REAL =[ why does it matter? Please help me see the light.





Übertroon said:


> I think some people are worried he'll go underground if he gets doxxed



to add to @Übertroon's post:
1. nobody likes being doxxed. people like jim, so they don't like him being doxxed
2. his anonymity made him seem invincible when it came to IBS shitflinging etc., and the sense of vulnerability this creates doesn't sit right with people



vhstape said:


> Lot of people wanted Jim to turn out to be someone powerful or a big fuck up, turns out he is just a normal dude and their brains can't deal with that.


did they? who?


----------



## Slamerella (Oct 19, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Jim's a weird one, he's a dramacow, but he himself isnt usually drama, its everyone else around him, from his 'enemies', the people he covers, to his very own fanbase


I just find it incredibly hilarious the only thing that was remotely any kind of bad record was that he had a DUI long ago. That's the kind of dirty laundry people don't care about, comparable to the sole of a shoe that got rainwater on it.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

I like the videos, but Jim's fanbase is really really stupid


----------



## Null (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## aiqe00135 (Oct 19, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> Jim's a weird one, he's a dramacow, but he himself isnt usually drama, its everyone else around him, from his 'enemies', the people he covers, to his very own fanbase



Honestly I think that's why I enjoy this so much. At this point I couldn't possibly care less whether the dox is real or not, the sperg fest over the question is all I could have ever wanted from this.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 19, 2018)

aiqe00135 said:


> Honestly I think that's why I enjoy this so much. At this point I couldn't possibly care less whether the dox is real or not, the sperg fest over the question is all I could have ever wanted from this.


thats probably the correct position, atleast in my eyes. the only funny part with the dox itself was some crackhead fuck dropping the ball with it, the real meat and potatoes is all this retardation in the aftermath



AcceptedLetters said:


> Imagine how loq iq you must be to think this dox is real


Imagine how low IQ you have to be to not know how to spell you literal child


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 19, 2018)

This whole situation almost feels like, if some superhero like batman was real a thing and his hidentity got leaked.
 you would pretty much have the same reactions:

Some of his fans being in denial, about him being a scummy 1percenter. They wouldnt believe someone so adept to justice could be a billionaire and claim the whole thing fake.

Another part of the fanbase going, well it kinda makes sense and call it a day.

And then some rando saying: "wait, I thought he had been outed years ago. It was obvious he was fucking bruce wayne all along".


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

When will we get Diaper Jihad 2 with these dox?


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571156


LMAO he better get *oging* on his master plan to stop the nefarious Null


----------



## Airtight (Oct 19, 2018)

I personally loved how he used this little incident to make a shit ton of cash. Like seriously I watched those superchats roll in like no tomorrow. 

Edit: I do not know why I spelled tomorrow like a high school girl.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

Gimme my damn feet, Leprechaun


----------



## Applejack (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571156


You know, at first I was kinda mad. But now I'm actually pretty entertained at how closely Jim's fanbase resembles Hillary supporters after Trump won. Is there a Null Derangement Syndrome thread here?


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571156



If that one is not in jest I will be pretty shocked

or aroused

Not sure which


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571156


Better watch out. The sweetie squad already wants the site to crash and burn. What better way than taking you out. I'm praying for you


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

>jim's dox are fake and he's laughing at you cucks
>you niggers need to burn for doxxing jim
Pick one, you retarded faggot


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 19, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> >jim's dox are fake and he's laughing at you cucks
> >you niggers need to burn for doxxing jim
> Pick one, you exceptional faggot


How about a third option where we dox them too?


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 19, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571032
> 
> Holy shit the conspiracy theories going around right now are jaw dropping and hysterical


You better send some of that coin to Metokur's KickFundMe you monster.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 19, 2018)

Honestly I've been a long time Jim fan. And if the guy is taking it in stride and it's not changing anything, whatever I guess. I just wanna have a laugh anyways.

Some people just feel the need to white knight for Daddy Jimbo since we're all so groomed and stuff.

*Also don't forget to buy Jim's merchandise, Sweetie Squad.  = $*


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 19, 2018)

Then Jim'll reveal that him and Jem have a son, only to cut to clips of ross screaming


----------



## Applejack (Oct 19, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Then Jim'll reveal that him and Jem have a son, only to cut to clips of ross screaming


Who do you think the dog in the background was?


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 19, 2018)

Applejack said:


> Who do you think the dog in the background was?



Jades dinner?


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Oct 19, 2018)

Gandalf the Swole said:


> I like Jim's videos, but can someone explain to me why anyone cares if he gets doxxed?
> 
> I see so many buttmad posts saying FAKE DOX NOT REAL =[ why does it matter? Please help me see the light.



I'm treating it like a tv show, and it's interesting to see where the storylines go from here.

This is like a much faggier equivalent of Lalo finding out Gus is building a lab in secret. I can't help but speculate where all those streams will go from here!


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 19, 2018)

KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> Sargon will almost definitely spend money trying to learn more about Jim. I'm positive he blames his career in the world of political influencing being killed before it started on him.  He'll do the same thing he did when Rogan made fun of him for 30 Anita videos, "Well I didn't spend _that_ much money! If you compare it to all the money I have I _didn't_ spend on Jim it looks like nothing at all!".
> 
> Chucklefuck will almost certainly try to get more out of this. This embarrassing reveal about "grooming kids" in Metokur proved to me that the desire to do so is real.



Sargon painted a giant bulls-eye on his own back a fucking eternity ago with stunts like the "I Wouldn't Even Rape You" incident and constantly shit-talking MEPs in the EU. He _knows_ they fucking pay attention, and the dude _loves_ to fucking agitate. It's the main reason he's productive as a dramacow and careercow: he's fucking _always_ thrived on shit-stirring and his biggest advantage in a sperg-fight has always been that he's fully capable of making bigger spergs self-destruct, which, usually, they've happily obliged him on. There's mainstream news sites that have called him everything from a rape apologist (mostly for the aforementioned incident) and similar for fucking years. Suddenly he jumps on board with political activism and everyone acts like Sargon's litany of autistic slapfights was going to go anywhere but exactly where we are now.

If you honestly think that Jim did anything more than hasten the inevitable given Sargon's ongoing push towards establishment _and_ his long and ridiculous tradition of sperging online, you're fucking mistaken. That shit was _going_ to happen. It always fucking _does_ with his kind, with or without Jim's help.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 19, 2018)

ZippyZoopa said:


> Wew, seems like a touched a nerve, though not a sacred cow be on here, nor anyone who made a woman cum be here as well.





Zaryiu said:


> I'll laugh hysterically if either this backfire like the Escort saga or the day someone use your point of view to fuck with you again unless you forgot you running off for a month when things got tough? If doxing is okay why panic if it hits you or your family Josh? Just go buy a gun you dumass?
> Fuck i'm leaving KF for a while



what a wonderful stage 2


----------



## mistermgtow (Oct 19, 2018)

Jim said he fingered a girl on stream and produced porn.  Do you think thats true?


----------



## TrumpTookMyLunch$ (Oct 19, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> View attachment 570808
> 
> Huh, a stage 3:
> View attachment 570809


I wasn't insinuating his dox were real or fake, I lean towards real; I was saying that he back tracked on his lil bitch fest on here, on the killstream, and wanted him to clarify it here.



mistermgtow said:


> Jim said he fingered a girl on stream and produced porn.  Do you think thats true?


It was a stream he did as the internet aristocrat, he got drunk and fingered Jade.


----------



## mistermgtow (Oct 19, 2018)

TrumpTookMyLunch$ said:


> It was a stream he did as the internet aristocrat, he got drunk and fingered Jade.



Was it archived?  Post the video here.  lol


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Oct 20, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Sargon painted a giant bulls-eye on his own back a fucking eternity ago with stunts like the "I Wouldn't Even Rape You" incident and constantly shit-talking MEPs in the EU. He _knows_ they fucking pay attention, and the dude _loves_ to fucking agitate. It's the main reason he's productive as a dramacow and careercow: he's fucking _always_ thrived on shit-stirring and his biggest advantage in a sperg-fight has always been that he's fully capable of making bigger spergs self-destruct, which, usually, they've happily obliged him on. There's mainstream news sites that have called him everything from a rape apologist (mostly for the aforementioned incident) and similar for fucking years. Suddenly he jumps on board with political activism and everyone acts like Sargon's litany of autistic slapfights was going to go anywhere but exactly where we are now.
> 
> If you honestly think that Jim did anything more than hasten the inevitable given Sargon's ongoing push towards establishment _and_ his long and ridiculous tradition of sperging online, you're fucking mistaken. That shit was _going_ to happen. It always fucking _does_ with his kind, with or without Jim's help.



I don't think anyone thinks Sargons humiliating failure to "legitimize" himself was anyone's fault but his own, except Carl himself. Mr Benjamin doesn't really have much self awareness, if you can believe it.


----------



## Null (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 20, 2018)

mistermgtow said:


> Was it archived?  Post the video here.  lol



I believe this is the video and the two time stamps of Jade moaning during the stream 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQeHVUtxsds&t=5794s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQeHVUtxsds&t=6743s

He never outright said he was fingering Jade. I believe people speculated that so he just decided to go with it and turn it in his favor.


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 20, 2018)

KillThemCrackasBabies said:


> I don't think anyone thinks Sargons humiliating failure to "legitimize" himself was anyone's fault but his own, except Carl himself. Mr Benjamin doesn't really have much self awareness, if you can believe it.



I don't think _anyone_ will argue that point.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Oct 20, 2018)

Doxing is fine when it’s people we don’t like

https://mobile.twitter.com/STACYMARTIRE/status/1053401314389045248


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 20, 2018)

Idk if this is a stage 2 or just a salty faggot lol


MAXIMUM BUTTHURT said:


> Metokur, like all e-celebs, is basically a cam girl. But Null is just a bitch who runs a doxing site, and starts crying about it when people react negatively to some idiot they follow on the internet being doxed on his watch. His whining in this thread and in various forums around the internet since the initial release proves that he is the biggest faggot in this entire shit show.
> 
> The Kiwifags crowd is just as far up Null's ass as they claim the Metokur fans are up Metokur's. The difference is that Metokur at least has some kind of talent, whereas Null is just some lesbian-voiced sperg who runs a dumb internet forum.





Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Doxing is fine when it’s people we don’t like
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/STACYMARTIRE/status/1053401314389045248


 
Holy shit they actually said that


----------



## Desire Lines (Oct 20, 2018)

https://twitter.com/abuseofviolence/status/1053600574166499328


 
lol


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 20, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 571615


What lmao


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 20, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> https://twitter.com/abuseofviolence/status/1053600574166499328
> View attachment 571794
> lol



Null sold my creed too? Hope he got a good price for it.


----------



## Null (Oct 21, 2018)

Acceptance:


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Oct 21, 2018)

FILTHY DUMB

JIMSHILL SCUM


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 22, 2018)

the 4chan /v/ threads over the weekend had mixed reactions. Most surprising were all the ideas of what a KF user is, and the consensus was that overall this site's userbase are "furry autists?" There's a lot of poke avatars but I disagreed. Poking their precious Jim really struck a nerve.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 22, 2018)

You are a Metokur Shill, but are also a Metokur A-log that used his dox to make money.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 22, 2018)

Why does everyone cares?


----------



## carroticecream (Oct 22, 2018)

I can't wait until they leak his 23 and me results and it turns out he's 3% Welsh.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 22, 2018)

just stop giving him money for being late on stream, ffsake


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 22, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> One of them involves giving your money to an alcoholic and bragging about it.


Done!


----------



## Airtight (Oct 22, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 572308
> 
> Acceptance:
> View attachment 572315



I hate it when the people I admire become sold outs.....


----------



## Null (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## AA 102 (Oct 26, 2018)

And now we've finally hit acceptance.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 6, 2019)

Iamthatis said:


> No because his dox are fake.


We still have stage 1 lol


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Mar 6, 2019)

:diejim: would be a wonderful addition. (Except more hateful than the light-hearted )


----------

